# New School / Old School



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

undefined :thumbup: 

Okay .... can the 2003 Nissan Maxima 17" wheels fit an 88 300ZX? They are
17x7 with a 45mm offset.

For the same application what about the 90 300ZX wheels ... will the fit an 88
300ZX? 

I'm torn between the Mustang Cobra R wheels (great pkg prices on ebay) and the also available "03 Nissan Maxima" and "90 300ZX Wheels".

Somebody HELP!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I've already done a test fitting of '90 300Z wheels on my car , and I'll tell you right now the offset is improper. My wheels fit on the 90 no problem , but the offset on the '90 wheels was too high , the tire hit my strut long before the studs ever cleared. This may be a problem that can be fixed with spacers , I'm not really sure.
If you ever had a '90 and an older ZX side by side , the strut setups are totally different. The struts on the 90 are set more inboard , with a "knuckle" coming over to the hub area that fits inside the wheel run space. The 80s model just has the strut and the hub area. We need spacers to fit the 90 Z wheels , but not for 350Z wheels to fit. They do need spacers to make them look right , brings the wheels out closer to the fender lip. Looks a lot better that way.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you have to rememeber that in 86 (youd have to ask jamesz- he'd know this) that they had changed some suspension components up front that gave the older models a wider track- I dont know if it had anything to do with steering knuckles or not so----- I tried one of my friends wheels from his prelude on my car- 5x4.5 w/ a +45 offset - 17X7- they fit just fine- no clearance problems whatsoever. They just look stupid as hell though- so if you want to look ridiculous like one of those jackasses with a mustang with fwd car wheels on it then going to a +45 offset is the way to do it for sure-LOL. The new Z wheels will fit fine- especially in 17 inch where they are 7 inches in the front and 8 in the rear- spacers will make them look alot nicer though. The stock wheels on the turbo Zs are a 30 mm offset- same with the 350Z wheels- I am waiting for a set from my local nissan parts dept and I have already test fitted one- same offest- only that the 18 inch wheels Im getting are 8 inches. That extra inch is added to the front of the wheel though- if it was added to the rear it would change the offset somewhat from what I know. You dont need a spacer persay..........but an inch spacer that is hubcentric would make them look alot nicer on the car. You can take the wheels to a machine shop and have them bored to work with your specific hub bore (66.1 mm) and they will work fine- Im actually having a shop in Tampa that I get spacers for slammed trucks from make a set of one inch spacers for me- hubcentric and all- if you dont get them hubcentric then get ready for alot of shaking- its sucks, trust me. Do a search for "wheel offsets" and youll find a post that I started about this subject- Mike Kojima and his buddy Steve Mitchell (who has a SICK Z31!) explained alot to me about what will and what wont work on our cars, go check it out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

So the 350Z wheels will fit? I can get my hands on all 4 for 400 bucks. Please verify.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> So the 350Z wheels will fit? I can get my hands on all 4 for 400 bucks. Please verify.


 Yeah , they'll fit fine. But they'll look a bit odd without spacers. But why would you want 350Z wheels anyway...............


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They looks good, IMO


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> They looks good, IMO


 I spose. Look kinda plain to me.  I like my POS Progressive wheels better. Want to get them powder-coated black though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I like the Nismo 350Z wheels. Heh I'm about to order them with a nice set of Potenza S03 Pole Positions. You shouldn't have any fitment issues with Z32 wheels. Z33 wheels are a direct fit also. And so are the G35 wheels IMO the G35 wheels both the 17s and the 18s look better then any of the stock 350Z wheels. Maxima wheels should be fine if thats what you want. SKD_Tech if the 350Z wheels are only 400 get them and put them on and take your 86T wheels and get race tires for them someday or keep them as a spare set.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I like the Nismo 350Z wheels. Heh I'm about to order them with a nice set of Potenza S03 Pole Positions. You shouldn't have any fitment issues with Z32 wheels. Z33 wheels are a direct fit also. And so are the G35 wheels IMO the G35 wheels both the 17s and the 18s look better then any of the stock 350Z wheels. Maxima wheels should be fine if thats what you want. SKD_Tech if the 350Z wheels are only 400 get them and put them on and take your 86T wheels and get race tires for them someday or keep them as a spare set.


I actually never thought of that but heck yeah that is a good idea


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

They arent a direct fit though you guys, thats what I was explaining- the hub bore is different- you need to get them machined. I on the other hand am waiting on a set of the 18's and I am having them powder coated black (so I can be just as cool as Eric, who is never on aol anymore damnit!) I like the stock wheels, but I would really like to run a 245/45/16, but thats not all that hot of an idea on the stock 7 inch wide wheels


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Which wheels are you refering to Todd?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Which wheels are you refering to Todd?


 The Z32 rims do not fit the pre-86 cars. I beleive the track was widened on the 86 and ups. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I was talking about the 18x8 350z wheels james, and the hub bore on the z32 and the Z31 is the same- it should be 66.1- if youre using aftermarket wheels though you can just get a hubcentric rind anyways. The offsets are the same- spacers will of course make it look alot better- I have a picture of a z31 with the 17 inch 350z wheels on it- I dont know how to link it to the post but if you guys would like pm me and I will email it to you. this guy who has them used 1.25 inch adapters and it looks excellent- they are really nice


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Trust me the 350Z wheels are a direct fit. Even the track model wheels will fit without any issues.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Trust me the 350Z wheels are a direct fit. Even the track model wheels will fit without any issues.


 They'll _FIT_ , but to bring the wheels out to where they look right , you will need adaptors. A guy on Zdriver had them , and they looked much better. However they just redid the site , looks like , so those pics are no longer available.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You mean AZ-ZBUM. Those pics were without adapters which I thought looked just fine. Now he has polished G35 coupe 17 inch wheels IMHO They look infinetly better then the 350Z wheels.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

James have you tried it dude? I tried to put an 18 inch one on my car and it didnt seat b/c the hub bore on my car is too large man. Im telling you that it doesnt work-------unless, what year was the car you saw it done on? Mine was manufactured 6/86-- Hey and can you pass me the link for that dudes car with the 350z wheels and no spacers? If you guys would like I can send you the pictures of the Z31 with the 17 inch wheels and 1.25 inch spacers- It looks really nice.


----------

